# x1800 xt pixel pipelines?help



## oinkypig (Jan 28, 2006)

ok so i just explored ati tool and i went into setting and it said i only have 8 active pixel pipelines. the x1800 xt is supposed to have 16 pixel pipelines. wtf? help any1?


----------



## KennyT772 (Jan 28, 2006)

drivers man drivers. make sure to update to 6.1


----------



## oinkypig (Jan 28, 2006)

drivers for ati tool or ati catalyst because i laready have the latest ati cataluyst drivers and ati tool is 0.24


----------



## KennyT772 (Jan 28, 2006)

well .24 isnt compatable with the newer cards as far as i know. download .25b12 and check. http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/220


----------



## oinkypig (Jan 29, 2006)

thank u .25 ati tool worked thx!


----------



## Bull Dog (Feb 5, 2006)

LOL! 64bit memory bandwidth....Haha

Ooooooooo.  Standard chip speed 0.0MHz wahahahaha.

Thanks for the laugh, I needed that.


----------

